
Pwned in 7 seconds: Hackers use Flash and IE to target Forbes visitors - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/02/pwned-in-7-seconds-hackers-use-flash-and-ie-to-target-forbes-visitors/
======
kenperkins
At this point, why does anyone (that's knowledgeable enough to read this) have
flash enabled?

